# Cron Jobs werden nicht ausgeführt



## SAVERSERVER (20. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,
habe "The Perfect Server - Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND & Dovecot [ISPConfig 3]" installiert. Bisher ist mir nochts aussergewöhnliches aufgefallen. Nun benötige ich einen, oder mehrere Cron Jobs. Habe einen zum Test angelegt.


```
# ls -la /etc/cron.d
insgesamt 28
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 20. Sep 09:38 .
drwxr-xr-x 105 root root 4096 20. Sep 09:35 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  179 16. Dez 2010  amavisd-new
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  242  9. Mai 16:27 awstats
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  234 20. Sep 09:36 [COLOR=black]ispc_chrooted_web9[/COLOR]
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  475 18. M?r 2011  php5
-rw-r--r--   1 root root  102 19. Dez 2010  .placeholder
```


```
# nano /etc/cron.d/ispc_chrooted_web9


MAILTO=''

SHELL='/usr/sbin/jk_chrootsh'

*/5     *       *       *       *       web9    /root/downloadcopy.sh
*       *       *       *       *       web9    /usr/bin/rsync -azq --delete --exclude \".*\" /var/www/<DOMAIN>.<TLD>/webdav/* /var/www/<DOMAIN>.<TLD>/web/test/
```
Der rsynk-Befehl wird manuell perfekt ausgeführt, nur der CronJob überhaupt nicht???


----------



## Till (20. Sep. 2011)

Du hast hier ja einen chrooted cronjob erstellt, dass bedeutet dass damit nur alle Programme aufrufbar sind, die unterhalb des Verzeichnisses /var/www/clients/client[ID]/web9/ liegen. da Du aber Befehle aufrufst die außerhalb dieses Verzeichnisses liegen, verweigert jailkit korrekterweise die Ausführung der Cronjobs.


----------



## SAVERSERVER (20. Sep. 2011)

Hi Till,
danke für die perfekte Antwort,
also wenn ich den rsync-Befehl in eine z.B. 

```
/var/www/clients/client1/web9/copy.sh
```
packe, dann lässt mich jailkit den Cronjobs ausführen?


----------



## Till (20. Sep. 2011)

Ein Jail muss alle Komponenten enthalten (ein jail ist ja ein chroot enviroment). D.h. alle Befehle die in deinem copy.sh Script stehen müssen inkl. aller ihrer Abhängigkeiten, libraries und auch Config dateien innerhalb des Jails zur Verfügung stehen. Schau Dir am besten auch mal die jailkit Doku zum Verständnis an, wie man Programme in einem jail hinzufügt.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einfach einen Cronjob ohne jail erstellen, das ist aber hal unseicherer.


----------

